# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Скажите куда можно направить Вам зараженный файл для исследования.

## nbnfy

Всем привет.Давненько меня тут небыло, Нет уже многих людей, кто тут оказывал помощь. Вопрос такой, что то я не могу найти тему ,куда можно отправить файлики на проверку. Есть несколько приложений в формате .exe на которых много ругается брендов на вирустотале.

Куда здесь можно отправить.Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678, но лучше сюда https://www.hybrid-analysis.com/

----------


## nbnfy

Спасибо

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

А второй то ресурс как вирустотал?? А куда моно отправить чтоб  получить ответ что там было и насколько серьезно? По 1 ссылке можно??

----------


## mike 1

1. Нет. Он динамику показывает при запуске вируса. 

2. Можно, но ответа можете не дождаться.

----------

